

19 year old inventor finds way to clean oceans - pedalpete
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2415889/Boyan-Slat-19-claims-invention-clean-worlds-oceans-just-years.html

======
vwinsyee
There was discussed [0] on reddit's front page yesterday.

Key comment from arimaspi quoting from the Foundation's website [1]:

"The last couple of days several (spontaneous) articles have been published,
claiming The Ocean Cleanup Array is a 'feasible method' of extracting plastic
from the gyres. This is an incorrect statement; we are currently only at about
1/4th of completing our feasibility study. Only after finishing that study, we
believe such statements should be made. Although the preliminary results look
promising, and our team of about 50 engineers, modellers, external experts and
students is making good progress, we had and have no intention of presenting a
concept as a feasible solution while still being in investigative phase.

Please stay tuned for this study, which will be published online in several
months' time.

We kindly request the press to refrain from any further publication, until all
assumptions of this concept have been confirmed.

Thank you."

[0]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1lzrxc/19_year_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1lzrxc/19_year_old_invents_way_to_clean_up_the_worlds/)
[1] [http://www.boyanslat.com/plastic4/](http://www.boyanslat.com/plastic4/)

